

Gas prices are suffering at the same fate as the financial crisis: speculation - ck2
http://blogs.forbes.com/johntharvey/2011/04/26/why-you-are-paying-so-much-for-gas/

======
ck2
In summary, we are essentially paying for the middle to upper-class's
retirement portfolios.

